# EAL Domestic Installer Scheme



## bright_spark (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi all

I’ve recently started an EAL Domestic Installer Scheme course. I am in the process of completing my coursework but some of the questions are very obscure, for example this is one of the questions – 

- _When working alone on site you are contacted by the Building Control Officer on your mobile telephone requesting information on the progress of the extension. How would you respond to this request?_

Now even though I have done lots of theory work in the classroom I have no experience of actually working on site or working on any real projects so I would not know how to respond.

So I was wondering are there any books that help you when you’re doing the EAL Domestic Installer Scheme, our tutor has said that there are no books that help you with this course. The only books we should read are The Electricians Guide to the Building Regs and The On Site Guide.

Can anyone recommend any other books or resources?

Many thanks.


----------



## joepud321 (Mar 9, 2009)

I would ask your tutor what he would say!......firstly 'would you be working alone???' we all do now and again but we shouldnt really.

Secondly there should be no trick questions in a test, so just answer the question honestly :thumbup:


----------

